# Epic Red Snapper and Triggers



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

I broke my standing rule on Saturday about going offshore when the next day is forecast to be deadly, but I was having withdraw pains and the shakes so I left out of Orange Beach in search of vermilions Black snapper and triggers. 

When I got to my secret black snapper hole (Mac Daddy) the bottom machine was lit up with fish from the bottom up to 30 feet off the bottom. The fish show was so good that it reminded me of when I fished the Middle Grounds 30 years ago. I started chunking while my buddy Mike started bottom fishing and within minutes he has several nice white and vermilion snapper in the box. 

My first order of business was to set a flat line using my Penn 7500 30lb class rig baited with a dead pogy. I let it drift back in a chum cloud but after a few minutes of watching Mike catching nice vermilions, one after the other, I decided to close the bail and put the rod in the holder and break out my bottom fishing rig. Just as I hit bottom, I heard the unmistakable sound of my spinning rod under pressure as drag was screeching off line at a respectable rate. 

I cant remember, but I either wound up the bottom rig at faster than light speed or simply threw the rod at Mike and grabbed the spinner. I do remember struggling to get the rod out of the holder it just wouldn't budge as line freight trained towards the bottom. Finally I did get it free and had one of the best battles I've had all year, well in honesty the only battle so far this year but it was a good one. Eight or ten minutes later I got the brute to the surface, a remarkable Red snapper that weighed in at 32 lbs. What a Mac-Daddy!. Broke my heart to let it go but the law is the law. 

We had a great trip catching very large triggers, and various bottom fish. We were plagued with Dolphin that followed us around and seemed to turn off the bite every time it got going, but all in all a great trip for early March.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Great catch (and release)!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief that is an awesome snapppah! Good eats thanks for the update.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

did u kno the word EPIC is patented by kyleforawhile? just to let you avoid a lawsuit.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Glad you got on multiple species!!!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice catch!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man that is a stud ! Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man that is a stud ! Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

jack2 said:


> did u kno the word EPIC is patented by kyleforawhile? just to let you avoid a lawsuit.:thumbup:
> 
> jack


So is the word "Crazy" !


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Great Catch!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch 


Scott


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Great Catch!


----------

